

An Introduction to Erlang, and Concurrency in Erlang - mcantor
http://the-bath-not-taken.barendt.com/2010/12/21/introduction-to-erlang-for-the-cleveland-python-users-group-clepy/

======
mcantor
I was an attendee for this session of ClePy (Cleveland Python); the docs
linked in the article are extremely clear and useful.

Here are direct links (FTA):

Lab1: <http://nickbarendt.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/lab1.pdf>

Lab2: <http://nickbarendt.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/lab2.pdf>

The related code is all available here:

<https://github.com/nbarendt/ErlangIntro/>

Having an entire room full of developers to bounce didactic ideas off of was
extremely valuable; I encourage anyone comfortable with the subject to share a
similar class with their local developer groups. Sometimes all you need is
that little extra push to lower the barrier of entry and gain some momentum in
learning a new language.

(Great Lakes beer helps, too.)

